

WEF 2009: Mark Zuckerberg thinks difficult times require a tie - mtkd
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/william_lewis/blog/2009/01/29/wef_2009_mark_zuckerberg_thinks_difficult_times_require_a_tie

======
lgriffith
Software written while wearing a tie has bugs.

That's my story and I am sticking to it.

We needn't focus on the small inconvenience that software written while not
wearing a tie also has bugs. Obviously, even the threat of having to wear a
tie causes software bugs. I shudder to think what the threat of having to wear
a suit AND tie could do to the quality of software we produce.

~~~
byrneseyeview
[http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/...](http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2008/05/doing-it-wrong.jpg)

[http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/321750484_ae443d5483_o.jp...](http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/321750484_ae443d5483_o.jpg)

------
t0pj
I can't help but think that _the suit_ isn't far behind.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
pxlpshr
I grew up in Houston, TX which has always been an ultra-conservative city,
full suit and tie in the middle of a Texas summer.

I've never been one for clothing fads which is why I stick to button downs,
sport coats, jeans, and nice leather shoes. During a recession it's more cost
efficient: my leather shoes polish up a lot nicer than tennis shoes and last
much longer. I have button-downs from 2001 that still look great. I also save
a lot of time by receiving a lot better customer service when I'm eating out,
shopping, or running errands. People respect a well dressed man, there's
nothing superficial about it.

I'm not saying you can't wear a shirt when you're coding, but the moment
you're representing your company and it's people — you should look (and
therefore feel) very proud. Toss on a sport coat over the designer tee, it
won't kill you to look nice. And not to mention, when you congregate a bunch
of designer-tshirt-wearing coders in a room, are you really expressing
individuality anymore? :)

~~~
nihilocrat
The beard and long hair sort of screw the deal from the get-go, I think.

You can pry them from my cold, dead... uh... head.

------
Spyckie
Hahah, I bet those ties are around 6-10 years old!

I should know, I went to his highschool (Exeter) which requires ties as its
dress code. Its not like you wear ties at Harvard, is it?

------
mattcarbone
PR spam at it's finest

------
ivankirigin
Ties that don't suck, on Etsy <http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=58778>

~~~
pchristensen
Those are cool - how long before this one
(<http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=20275154> ) ends up on
Schneier's Friday blog?

------
aston
Zuckerberg is the only person out right now rocking the tie + Northface fleece
look. Not sure it's going to catch on...

------
zandorg
Maybe he's wearing the old school tie to get more VC cash.

------
keltecp11
Just when I was getting comfortable... Never thought I'd say it, but I think I
agree with Mark.

